# For the painters of DWT



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Join this site, watch two minute and a half vids answer about eight questions of survey and get a free Titan SC-6 spray tip and t-shirt and a free titan TR2 spray tip. 

https://www.titanpowerhouse.com/Page/EN/TitanPowerHouseUSHome


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

That's awesome bro! Thanks for the tip! I don't have a sprayer...so I don't really need a tip. But t-shirts are always good! lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> That's awesome bro! Thanks for the tip! I don't have a sprayer...so I don't really need a tip. But t-shirts are always good! lol :thumbsup:


Anytime. :thumbsup:
Get the t-shirt and give the tips to a painter that you think does good work.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Does that apply to NZ as well??


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Does that apply to NZ as well??


Not sure, I looked all over the terms and did not see the only available to NA but that does not mean I may not have missed it. Look over the terms and conditions and see if you see anything I didn't if not give it a shot.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks, But i run graco and wagner so its prob not in good taste to try and bag a freebee from them now that i look at it.

Titans here but not much of it, graco and wagners more used.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> Thanks, But i run graco and wagner so its prob not in good taste to try and bag a freebee from them now that i look at it.
> 
> Titans here but not much of it, graco and wagners more used.


But Titan is "paying" you to tell them what you think, so you're not taking advantage of them.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Thanks, But i run graco and wagner so its prob not in good taste to try and bag a freebee from them now that i look at it.
> 
> Titans here but not much of it, graco and wagners more used.


Wagner, Titan and spraytech are the same company.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Even for a free "T" shirt, I would not stoop so low, to obtain one from a painter

But you painters on DWT are number one and two in my books


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Even for a free "T" shirt, I would not stoop so low, to obtain one from a painter
> 
> But you painters on DWT are number one and two in my books


lmao. 

Fvck off you.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey worky do you use these sprayers, Its a small diaphragm airless sprayer, Apparently they are very good for trim enamel work, Oil and waterbased with fine finish 210 etc tips. Thats a 5litre hopper so perfect for 4 litre paint tins, They are gravity feed so unlike standard airless they dont need a few litres of paint to work, You can get a thinner 7m hose for them and if you dont use wallboard sealer in them they stay good for enamels, The wallboard sealer wears out the valves and gun packings, You need a well maintained gun so it dosnt spit. Im about to get a good second hand unit.
I have a graco 490 so that unit for sealer etc, The smaller wagner for trim work.
I have two wagner 8000 finefinish HVLP units, They do a good job but are a hassel, The paint needs to be thinned to water for them, And its hard to see were your spraying on finish coat, And the pots dont hold much, And they are noisy as like a loud vacuum cleaner moter so im hoping the small wagner airless will replace those, I wont have to thin the paint down so much and will have 4 litres and a 7m hose instead of 3m and 1 litre with the HVLP. Any thoughts bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Cazna, 

No I don't have one of those, here in the states more often than not the Wagner line is looked down on as HO gear, which is funny since Wagner owns Titan and Spraytech as well which make some nice gear but with their latest designs they are rebadging a lot of Wagners. Also another turn off for me is that I believe they are all made in China where as Titan used to be made in the states. 

Some of those diaphram sprayers are nice to have they seem to run for ever. I had two 695's I just recently sold off my oldest one from lack of use and then I have a 390 that I use for oil, I have a Graco Proshot Fine Finish and a Titan Protouch which is a rebadged Titan but it works well but nowhere near as good as the Graco hand held. I also have somewhere an old Graco HVLP 4900 I think but it has not been used in going on a decade. I am pretty sure my next sprayer purchase will be a AAA machine.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, I havent heard of them, So many different brands, I had a wagner F400 once, Big diaphragm sprayer that could have two hoses and guns, It was old and heavy, I sold it and got a graco 490.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Thanks for the reply, I havent heard of them, So many different brands, I had a wagner F400 once, Big diaphragm sprayer that could have two hoses and guns, It was old and heavy, I sold it and got a graco 490.


No problem, I always reply unless I miss it. :thumbsup:

Let me know how you like it I am open to trying anything that works well for others.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> No problem, I always reply unless I miss it. :thumbsup:
> 
> Let me know how you like it I am open to trying anything that works well for others.


Ok will do, I posted some pics in the chit chat thread of a stone chip roof i re coated, I was hoping you would see it, I dont think you did, Did You???


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Ok will do, I posted some pics in the chit chat thread of a stone chip roof i re coated, I was hoping you would see it, I dont think you did, Did You???


I did not see it. just replied though. :thumbsup:

I miss stuff on this forum from time to time but there are members I try and read and you are one of them. :thumbsup: When you posted it I was in the hospital so I will go with that. :whistling2:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> When you posted it I was in the hospital so I will go with that. :whistling2:


Why were you in the hospital Sean? Or are you full of chit? :confused1:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Why were you in the hospital Sean? Or are you full of chit? :confused1:


Paul, I mentioned it in this thread. http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/free-zip-wall-door-3128/

I think I was full of chit though lol


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Paul, I mentioned it in this thread. http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/free-zip-wall-door-3128/
> 
> I think I was full of chit though lol


Ah ha! I alway's knew you were full of chit.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Ah ha! I alway's knew you were full of chit.


lol guilty.


----------

